# 99 Cent Only Halloween Items - 2011!!!



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I visited my local 99 Cent Only store today and they had finally stocked all of their Halloween items. They have a great selection as always and every single item is only 99 cents. HERE is the link to their store locator if you're interested in seeing if you have one near you.

I took a ton of pictures, so bear with me as I post them all here. It may end up being a muti-post. In fact I will have 5 posts with 10 pics each to cover everything, so bear with me!

Similar to DT, they had crows. However, they also have owls!


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

They had black and gray rats:


















One type of door knocker, but different than the ones from DT. The severed fingers were also thicker and more bloody than the ones from DT:


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Lots of clown accessories and many masks and half-masks:


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

These surprised me the most. They have a "$3.95" on the tag, but were of course, only 99 cents. They are a little over a foot long (not including the arms) and can be great staring points for prop building:


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for the heads-up and the pics! There's a store close to my house so I'll have to swing by.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Gonna have too go check it out here in my parts! Thanks for the heads up!*


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

GURrrRr! I don't have one near me. I was all excited and everything. Wish i did but great post!!!!! Thanks!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Joossa, thanks so much for all the pics. We were having lunch near our local one today and just didn't have the time to check them out. Been there twice already and they said it was still going to be a while. I think your store set up before mine did last year too. 

Hey those bluckies torsos are really cool! And they don't look like creatures from another planet either! Double cool. Definitely will pick up a few for the price. Lots of ways to set your haunt scene to make it look like a full skeleton is there so still very useful.

After seeing your picks last year I found a store near me and think they just have the best Halloween decor on the cheap. DT shoppers will probably see some of this stuff next year. 

BTW one thing that I really wanted from last year but either never came to my location or sold out before I went in was the lenticular photos. Did you happen to notice any? I'll try to link back to the ones I'm talking about.

**here's the thread with the lenticular portraits, see #10 by ter_ran** http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/94661-99-cents-only-party-usa-finds.html

Can't wait to see the stuff in person. Thanks again.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks guys! Their stuff is excellent for just 99 cents. I don't decorate much indoors or organize parties, but if you do, boy are there a ton of dishes, napkins, table covers, etc. ranging from kid-friendly to fancy-elegant.





Ghost of Spookie said:


> Joossa, thanks so much for all the pics. We were having lunch near our local one today and just didn't have the time to check them out. Been there twice already and they said it was still going to be a while. I think your store set up before mine did last year too.
> 
> Hey those bluckies torsos are really cool! And they don't look like creatures from another planet either! Double cool. Definitely will pick up a few for the price. Lots of ways to set your haunt scene to make it look like a full skeleton is there so still very useful.
> 
> ...



I think I may have forced my local store to put their stuff out a little early. I have been calling almost every three days or so since mid-August and asking the managers if they have already received their stuff. I was tired of seeing all their summer items. LOL. 


Anyway, here is the lowdown on what I have found regarding the lenticular portraits from the stores in my area:

-LAST YEAR (2010): ter_ran found the 4 unique portraits at his 99 Cent Only which he labeled: Mona Lisa, Dracula, Little Ole Lady, and Granny. These can be seen here: 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/94661-99-cents-only-party-usa-finds.html#post928080

-LAST YEAR (2010): I did NOT find those at the three 99 Cent Only Stores I visited.

-LAST YEAR (2010): My local Dollar Tree did not have ANY portraits.

-THIS YEAR (2011): My local Dollar Tree had 4 different portraits:






































-THIS YEAR (2011, from my visit today): My 99 Cent Only store had six different portraits. The four above (that DT also has) and two others that Dollar Tree does not have:




















-THIS YEAR (2011, as of my visit today): My 99 Cent Only store does not have ter-ran's four unique portraits (Mona Lisa, Dracula, Little Ole Lady, and Granny). Unfortunately. 


Hope that sheds some light on the lenticulars.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i gotta see if theres one of those near me!!!!!!!!!!! i have DT and dollar general - dont think ive ever seen a 99cent store though....


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

OMG love the photos! thanks for the post buddy =)


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

nope.. no 99cent store near me... called dad in texas to see if HE had one - nearest one is like an hour away from him. while part of me wants to demand him to GO and get me stuff, the nice part won and i didnt....lol


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow, lots of great finds.
I think there is one in my city.
Gonna check it out when I have time.
Thanks for the heads up 


---------


EDIT: None in FL. 
We have a similar one close by.
Will check it out anyways...


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

I LOVE LOVE the owls!!! Wish I had one nearby.....not even a one w/i 250 miles per the search....


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks so much for the pictures.We don't have a .99 cent store hereI wish DT would carry owls too.I want so much of that stuff.I could easily spend at least $50 in there.I love all of the figurines,especially the Grim Reapers.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Going to "haunt" (no pun intended) the dollar stores!!! I could use some of those skeletal pieces, torsos, and SKULLS.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Son of a... Love the pics, joossa, although I'm a bit jealous Loads of great things there, and, of course, not one around here.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Here's a better picture of the skeleton torso:










I didn't like the gems in the eye sockets, so I removed them and gave it a touch up with black paint to make it look a little better. Here it is right after the inital pain job (paint still a little wet):


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

OMG awesome job!


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

That's a lot of Halloween stuff that store sells. Geesh, you have good pickings even if you hate half of the stuff.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

joossa said:


> Here's a better picture of the skeleton torso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ew. I didn't realize how cheap and ugly looking those were. I do like the painted touch up, helps a lot. When I first saw the torso I instantly thought "GROUND BREAKER". Im gunna see if I can get a ride around to some dollar stores this week in hope of finding something like that, that I can transform into a grave grabber/ground breaker.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I've been waiting for our store to empty their halloween boxes for the last few days. The closed down the aisle and their are boxes everywhere. They said they should be done and ready to go on Tuesday but I stopped there today anyway just in case. Looks like tomorrow, still quite a bit to go and the aisle is still closed down so you can't even wander in by accident! Tried my best to see what was on the racks and what was labeled on the boxes. I'm most looking for the skellie torsos and maybe a few murals. 

Don't know if this is true of all stores but walked around the store today and found a bit of halloween spread around. Saw some kitchen dishtowels and pot holders and mittens with halloween designs on them. Another end cap had pumpkin and reaper wall light covers. The party ware that was on another end cap had these pretty nice plastic coffin treat boxes with a skeleton design on top. 

Will head down tomorrow a.m. to the real deal. I didn't notice any torsos so just hope all the stores get them in. This location has a pretty large halloween area but I never did see any of the large lenticular portraits last year so who knows.


BTW I like the torso minus the red eyes as well.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

tha is so unfair, we don't have one here are any where close by. They have some awesome stuff..................boohoo, wiping away tears...................


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

obcessedwithit said:


> tha is so unfair, we don't have one here are any where close by. They have some awesome stuff..................boohoo, wiping away tears...................


i know.... theres a few about an hour and a half from my dads house.... his wife called me and asked for pics of what i was looking for, so im *hoping* they make the trip down there (they like to drive, so its nothing to them) and get me the stuff i want! i even marked the photos with arrows and how many of each LOLOLOL


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

LOL I know what you mean about being bashful asking parents who live near some of the stores you don't to pick up halloween items you. My parents live near a Marc's and a few years ago I some some absolutely terrific props I would have loved to have had. Plus they live near a Menards and Meijers I think. Even if they picked up the stuff the shipping across country would kill me!


Hey, I ran down to my 99 Cent Store this morning and they _still_ had the halloween aisle closed. Towers of boxes in the aisle. I asked the manager when she thought it would be open since yesterday I was told they would have it open this morning. She said tomorrow for sure. They didn't want to let people in the aisle now in case boxes fell over on them and such, but she asked if there was something that I wanted now. I had spotted a partially open box of those hanging skellie torsos and said actually I'd love 6 of those and she was nice enough to bring them out for me. Asked if I wanted anything else, I said Sure! but I'd come back tomorrow but really appreciated her picking those out for me now. 

Just so you guys know, they are small. Kind of hard to judge from the photos. From top of head to finger tips about 18 inches. From head to bottom of rib cage about 12 inches. The spinal column that runs down the back is about 1-3/8 inches in diameter and I think will make a great area to insert a dowel rod of some kind to help support the skellie. I love the detail on these guys and man for 99 cents hard to go wrong. I will come up with some way to disguise the fact that it's just an upper torso, shouldn't be hard to do. I'm thinking they look more like pigmies. I would say they are comparable to the 36-inch Walmart skellies from last year from the waist up. At least they don't look alien! 

Not much else to report but I really liked the look of their witch's hats this year. The manager who helped me out said she thought that this year's items were much nicer than last year's. I did ask if she had seen any of the large Grandma Moses portraits and the only thing she had seen were the smaller lenticular framed photos (like DTs). They open at 8am so hope to get an early start tomorrow.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thankfully the manager handed out those hanging skeleton torsos from the closed halloween aisle to me _yesterday_ to purchase, because I went back there today and they are completely gone from the shelf! _Sold out already!!_ And they just opened the aisle today.

I did pick up the following today: wall mural with paneling and wallpaper look; GID skeleton wall panel; 3D rat stickers (set of 4 per sheet); iron handcuffs; jumbo clown tie; 2 sets of hair extensions (white and black & orange and black); black fedora hat; and skinny satin black tie.

I like 99 Cent Store's wall murals because while they are only 42 inches wide, they are 72 inches high. The GID skeleton panel is 14 inches wide by 60 inches tall. Really like the 3D rat stickers. The bat version was nice too but I stuck with the rats this time. Saw a few items that I had bought last year, and a few new things for this year that I might want to still go back and pick up. New this year was this creepy fabric that was more like a table cloth and it had haunted faces on one version, the second version had bloody hand and foot prints. I took some photos and will see what I can upload later. Joossa did a great job with photos already so not sure what more new I can add.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Darn, looked through your photos again Joossa and noticed that there's a GID mummy too as well as 3D spider stickers that I didn't notice when i was down there today. Definitely need to pick up next time there. Both will go well with my haunt themes. I'm sure they were there and just behind the GID skeleton and 3D mice. Should have went with a shopping list!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I loved the skeleton torsos, too. I'm going to put them in window, I think, so they don't look so small...or maybe stake them a little further back in the scene like they're coming up out of graves. I bought the ones with dark (purple) eyes, although the red isn't bad. I took pix too, but you got it all already!  To answer the question about lenticulars, they do have them. I haven't got last year's out, but I think they're the same.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Agh!! Sorry, I'm such a dork lately (we added a new haunter this year, I'm on little sleep, LOL). I didn't read past page 1, so I didn't realize that the lenticulars were already posted.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear a lot of you guys don't have a store near you. 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Darn, looked through your photos again Joossa and noticed that there's a GID mummy too as well as 3D spider stickers that I didn't notice when i was down there today. Definitely need to pick up next time there. Both will go well with my haunt themes. I'm sure they were there and just behind the GID skeleton and 3D mice. Should have went with a shopping list!


Good to hear that you got some of the stuff you wanted, Ghost of Spookie. Sometimes you really have to look through the entirety of a line of items... you never know what may be hiding behind.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

I stopped by the second 99 Cent Only that is in my area. They had almost the same items.... However, I walked away with some stuff the first didn't have and that I needed...


I haven't seen caution tape at DT this year:











These shackles looked very nice:











I haven't seen this freaky fabric before... It's pretty big... 30in x 90'. I demoed it on my bedroom's closet door next to the reaper I'm working on for size comparison.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

They brought out the "torso-up skellys from the back room for me at our local store. I think these little guys are cool, especially for the price.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped back in to mine to pick up a few of those mummy GID panels that I missed last time and this time noticed a box sitting on the floor that had a half dozen or so of the hanging skeletons so added a few more to my skeleton crew. Picked up some of those "handcuffs" on my last trip. I thought they were really nice. My store had a few versions of the fright tape. Think i saw them on an endcap somewhere else in the store. Did you guys see the chair back covers? I took a pic and will post later tonight. My favorite was the RIP headstone version, second would have been the skull and cross bones. Think there were 4-5 versions. The headstone was nearly soldout.

Oh and I dug to the back of the 3D Stickers and found the spiders, got a few of those too. They look as creepy as the rats.More finds later....


----------



## ghostuponthefloor (Aug 19, 2009)

I know I'm biased for Halloween items... but I am always impressed, year after year, with the type of things dollar stores have available. One I just stopped at had a whole display for body parts/bloody hand prints and the like...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's a few pics that I took from my recent trips to the 99 CENT ONLY STORE. I have a few more but the uploading is going painfully slow and my just post later.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

And a few more photos:

I liked these treat boxes. They were selling fast.











Found these among the many scattered endcaps throughout the store. Missed them the first few times in. Several varieties, apparently the RIP was very popular and nearly sold out.










Over in the automotive/electrical/pet section I found these:










I liked the spiders which are really bicycle spoke lights that are motion triggered. I could see either using this in a mad scientist robotics lab and they would get triggered as people walked past or think they would be a fun give away when I do my carnival theme as part of a game prize.

Don't have an aquarium but think these air splitters for a tank could somehow be used in a pneumatic prop of some sort (various little air hoses providing a supply or burst of air in a ceiling, wall, floor?

99 CENT STORES also are carrying the flickering battery operated tea lights (forgot how many to the pack). They have little battery operated "tail" lights that would be great for parents to use with small kids on their costumes or trick or treat bags. Oh and they also have the clip-on battery lights similar to DOLLAR TREES'.


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

I live in Iowa and we don't have any 99 Cent Only stores in the midwest. I was just on a family vacation in Vegas this past week, but never got the chance to stop at one. =( I had taken a look at all of the great photos posted on here and had an idea of what I wanted to buy, but nope... We did drive past a few of these stores, though. Unfortunately, we were in a big hurry to get home so my brother-in-law could make it to a football game he had tickets to. I wish you could purchase things online, but that doesn't even seem to be an option.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love that green faced witch mask! I can already see her made into a prop. I don’t think we have these stores in my area. I know we don’t in my immediate area. WAAAAAAA…. I also like the hand and bones and the foot or hand (can’t remember) just that I thought they would be great in a large jar. Oh my, I really, really want the small witch figurines. Like several of them---each. I could so use them for contest prizes. I am using witches at both parties this year. Dang it, I need these!!!!!! Now, I continue to look at these photos and find the witch hat ice cube trays. Big sigh!!!!! Witch gloves----you have got to be kidding. This is the witch shopping haven!!!!!!!Oh my gosh, I am having a spell or something….I am drooling over that wonderful witch with the gray hair figurine. (the one holding the pumpkin JOL, and now there are witch boots. Not fair, so not fair!!! Did I say that this is NOT FAIR!!!!!! 


I just checked and there are a few of these stores in the DFW area. The problem is that I have been in that area twice in the past week and really can't afford another trip with gas so expensive. I might make a trip if I was assured finding the witch figurines. Dang, and the stores are all the way into Dallas area which makes it harder for me to get to. Anyone in the area live close to one?


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

I bought those coffin treat boxes last year for my daughter's class and the kids LOVED 'em! Filled them with mini chocolate bars, gummy body parts, and some of the gourmet "Fruity Worms" that 99 Cent Only sells (those things are the bomb!).

Got to get back over there this week. In the toy department they had some large rubber snakes in purple, green and black. Think I'll try making my own version of the Martha Stewart wreath.


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

We have dollar tree but they never stock that many Halloween items! wow! 
Me want!


----------



## dwitching (Sep 28, 2011)

our $ store didn't have 1/8 of that! soooo bumed!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in at my local store and while a lot of the halloween items have been bought, they still had an okay selection. A lot of the better stuff like the wall panels are gone but I did see some cool plastic erlenmeyer flasks with skulls on them in a clear gray plastic and a clear red plastic. Picked up 4 for my science lab. Also saw a few other things that I hadn't noticed in the store before so maybe they did a little new stocking. Took 2 pics and will post later. 

Usually my husband sits in the car but tonight he came into the store. I went to the halloween section and he walked the aisles. Caught up to him at some point and he was, wow did you know they have....? And...?! I ended up thinking he had left the store and so I checked out since they were closing, but I didn't find him in the car. Turns out that he was still inside picking out a few things. Got to tease him that it wasn't me but him that closed out the store! At least he didn't say anything about my picking up the flasks. They look great. Wished they had beakers and other lab equipment also.

BTW when we turned on the car radio there was a segment of the news that was sponsored by the 99 Cent Store! They really are advertising a lot more. As mentioned in another thread, they are going to be expanding into other states in the future.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here are the two pics I took last night. The erlenmeyer flasks were nice (decent height and plastic) and I thought the metal monster decor was kind of cute. I think the flasks were new, otherwise I would have picked them up before.


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

oh no  why do we live in the UK... I could see sooo much potential for a lot of the stuff there... our pound shop hardly ever has anything decent in... oh well it looks like a trip to the good old USA next year to empty your shops of goodies lol


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I went to my local store Friday. Most of the cool stuff I saw here was gone but the party items they had were great and something I did not see pictured here they did have that rocked was organs wrapped like they were from a meat counter; brains, liver, and hearts. 

I got a couple of the changing pictures, two frames that fit, and two mats for the frames for $5, nice inexpensive additions. I will be hitting the frames up with some spray paint this weekend to age them


----------

